# I can't get the analog hands to match the digital display! HELP!!



## Spaceman Spiff (Jul 14, 2007)

I buddy of mine bought a Casio wave ceptor (module #4756) a few days ago. It's not a G-Shock, but I'm hoping someone here can help.


He's had it receive once, and the time on the small digital display is accurate. So is the timezone setting and the DST. However, I can not get the analog hands to com close to lining up with the right time. Right now the hands are 1 hour and 20 minutes off, but the digital display is perfect.

Does anyone know how to get the hands to change manually? Or how to get the hands to synch up with the correct time?


----------



## SBS (Apr 14, 2006)

On all my analog/digital casios there is a mode called "H-SET" where you can set the hands manually. Once you find that mode, it's straightforward.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jul 14, 2007)

I can hand set it to the correct time, but once I press the button to leave the "set"mode, the hands spin around and stop at a random time. However, the second hand is always correct. I just tried it again and the now the watch is ahead exactly 1 half hour.


----------



## natornate (Apr 16, 2007)

A Citizen of mine acted like that. It was due to low battery. Might try a new battery or see if there's a reset option. Do you have the manual?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jul 14, 2007)

I do have the manual, but I still can't figure it out.

The watch is new, and i think it might be a new model, but I'm not sure how long it's been sitting in a warehouse somewhere.


I don't think it has a low battery, because it has plenty of power to spin the hands around to the wrong time whenever I set it.


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Many of the modules need to set all hands to "0" as a reference point.
So there is a mode in the settings for doing this.
The module dont know where the hands are, so it only counts forward/backward from a known position, the "0".


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jul 14, 2007)

That sounds like thats the problem. This is also what it says in the online instructions (which are different from the book that came with the watch).

I'm holding down the set button as I type this.


----------



## natornate (Apr 16, 2007)

There is a section called "Adjusting the home positions" in the manual (http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/world_manual/wat/en/qw4756.pdf).

It doesn't seem too detailed. It's not clear to me how to adjust the min hand, hour hand or date. I'd start with these instructions and experiment. If it doesn't work maybe it's broken or someone with the same model can contribute if they've had success making this adjustment.

Good luck.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jul 14, 2007)

*:-!YES!!!!:-!

*I've been trying to figure that out for 3 days now. I felt so bad because I recommended the watch to him, and it's been a pain in the ass. But now, all is well!


----------



## Red October (Apr 5, 2008)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I can hand set it to the correct time, but once I press the button to leave the "set"mode, the hands spin around and stop at a random time. However, the second hand is always correct. I just tried it again and the now the watch is ahead exactly 1 half hour.


probably something to do with your DST settings. becos i'd my 510D cockpit doing the same thing. but once i adjusted the homecity timing, everything was ok. maybe it'll work for you. cheers. red october.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jul 14, 2007)

It was the Home position that was the problem. The instructions weren't too clear with what to do with it.

The watch is all better.


----------



## sml (Mar 26, 2008)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> *:-!YES!!!!:-! *But now, all is well!


Hang on ... do you want to share the final solution with us for future reference?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jul 14, 2007)

I had to set the Home Position to 12:00. Not the current time.


----------



## natornate (Apr 16, 2007)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I had to set the Home Position to 12:00. Not the current time.


Ah, yes the home position is the start point. I can see the potential for confusion. Glad it's working now.


----------

